
Hulu debuts $40-per-month live TV streaming service with over 50 channels - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/05/hulu-debuts-40-per-month-live-tv-streaming-service-with-over-50-channels/
======
Brendinooo
On a quick survey of it, it seems like the offering and pricing is similar to
Sling TV but 1) you can't customize what you get, and 2) you get all of non-
live Hulu bundled in the price.

